# Sniffle Mats - great interactive dog toy



## PetSniffleMats (Jul 12, 2017)

Pet Sniffle Mats are great for dogs for encouraging natural hunting and foraging instincts. Having to sniff out biscuits uses their brain power and in turn burns energy, excellent mental stimulation. 

At Pet Sniffle Mats East Midlands we do a lot to support rescues and ensure they can benefit from the mats too. Please head over to our Facebook page and take a look. 

We have a competition running on the Facebook page too where you can win a mat for you and your chosen rescue


----------

